# Living in the right community will make a difference SHTF



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I found this story on facebook, shared by a few of my South Dakota friends. Eureka is historically a German community, a small town, with many farmers in the area. This is the kind of self-sufficiency I know of in South Dakota. People just make sure everyone else is okay. This would be a great community to live in SHTF.

https://www.facebook.com/5982454202...245420221899/1300700013309766/?type=3&theater



> A Tuesday Morning Thought:
> "Well I was born in a small town,
> And I live in a small town,
> Probably die in a small town,
> ...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That's the American I miss.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

backlash said:


> That's the American I miss.


I think that this may be more common than many people think, but just in the right areas and places. I do not think that all of the Dakotas is like this, but it would be in many places there.

There are a few men on my block who work together to clear garage entrances and sidewalks after snow storms. They do it anonymously.

I also think that those of us who know and like this, need to model this and to invite others to join in endeavors that teach this.

I remember when I lived in North Dakota. A few people from my food coop knew of a family with 6 children and a father who suffered seriously from PTSD. We took turns before Christmas, in the dark of the evenings, leaving different types of food on their doorstop: 25# bag of flour, sugar, hams, etc.

We can't wait for others. We have to do it or lead it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh what a good post brings back many memories from my childhood and travels .Back in the 70`s during my Army days I did lots of driving and on I-10 Tx we stop over at a small motel ,deep in the woods and with only a little light bulb over the office door. The sign said-take a key and see you in the morning-also in Alabama in a cold snowy rainy night we rush to get in the room ,right before breakfast two young clerks knock on the door delivering all our goods ,we had left the van open with all our weapon, photo and camping equipment. God Bless America. With all the bad news concentrating in the big cities many think that America is all bad ,those many have never touch bases with the real America and its hard working small city people ,God I really miss them.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my earliest posts on this forum was all bout how Huntsville pop 300,000 did exactly this during the 2011 Tornado storm .. got some push back from folks that think everything goes mad max first chance it gets we are just going to kill each other off 90% dead the first year yada yada yada everybody is too stupid to survive ect ect. it was just a week with out power I am told a real shtf and we all turn cannibal ... Roving marauders killing us in our sleep for our cheese.

history shows strength in numbers .. but it is popular now to think "others" are just idiot mouths to feed , heck they might even be liberals , don't want those genes to survive

We really should sort this out and decide if we are Noah and God is going to cleanse the earth of our enemies for us, or we are Christians and we are going to love our enemies as Christ taught and whatsoever we do for the least we do to Him.

Y'all work it out for yourselves .. I know what side I am on.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that many people will continue to be righteous, but the stress of SHTF will bring out the worst in many who had previously lived righteously.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

People fight for the stupidest thing under normal circumstances ,over political issues ,at celebrations ,hell at local music events ,so yes during a shtf situation we can all expect sorrow, I guess living in a Mayberry USA town where everybody knows each other will have it advantages .


----------

